# VoIPs driving pet peeves - what are your top driving pet peeves?



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been thinking of making this list for a while. We all have pet peeves about other drivers. I have many. While I'm occasionally accused of being 'angry' it's more accurate to say I just have high standards and increasingly low expectations for other drivers. :thumbdwn:

Here are the ones that (immediately) come to mind; More room reserved as I think of other ones.

1. Left lane hogging. Not just sitting over there below the speed of traffic but the jack-wads who, the moment they get on the highway fight to get into the left-most lane, park in that lane for miles and then abruptly slice through five lanes of traffic to make their exit at the last possible moment. Special place in hell for you idiots. Bonus points for doing this in an eighteen wheeler. 

2. Slow mergers. To merge in traffic you need to get up to roughly the speed of other traffic. How hard is this to understand? Trying to merge into 70mph traffic at 35mph is not only stupid, it is dangerous to you and others you put into that situation. It could be worse, in Hawaii they come to a complete stop at the on-ramp and wait for traffic to free up before getting on the highway. Freaking scary. :thumbdwn:

3. Racing idiots (tm). :behead: The clowns who are going 90-100mph (or faster) weaving in and out of heavy traffic. I don't care how good of a driver you are, stop risking everyone else's safety with your stupid bullcrap because you've done one track day or play a lot of video games that involve cars.

4. Cell phone users. :banghead: The only thing worse than the idiot weaving around so they can glance down and respond to tweets/texts/FB/instagram/recipe-of-the-month-club are the ones who do this *in the goddamn passing lane*. Can you seriously not go for more than 1 minute without using your phone?

5. Space cadets. You know these people... day-dreaming while their car meanders around. Twirling their hair or staring out the window (or staring down at their phone, see above) when a light turns from red to green and sits there for 10 seconds. While we've all been distracted at times, you can tell that there are some drivers who have made a lifetime career out of it. 

6. Butt-clingers. Nope, not just tail-gators (although there is a special place in hell for those jerks). I'm also talking about the ones that pull right up to your bumper at a light. There should be enough space between you and the car in front of you that you can see their tires. This gives you enough room to pull out of the lane in an emergency and also reduces the chance that if you are rear-ended you don't hit the car in front of you. This used to really piss me off when I rode motorcycles. One woman came zooming up to me, jammed on her brakes and was about six inches off of my rear tire :bang:. I turned around and gave her my patented "death stare" and it was like suddenly she woke up that it was a human sitting on the tiny vehicle that she had nearly used as a parking spot.

7. When you turn left, you need to stay in the 'turn' lane and not just go careening around into whatever lane you want, idgit.

8. Let me tell you how much I like you dip****s that come screaming up to me on the left, jam your car in front of mine and then slam on your brakes to make a right hand turn.... when there are 12 car lengths open behind me. Answer? I don't like it at all, if I was driving a junker I would probably smack into your dumb ass.

9. Late braking. Man I hate late braking. The only thing you have to communicate with the drivers behind you that the speed of traffic is changing is your brake lights. You might have time to wait until the last moment to apply your brakes but in doing so you assume that everyone behind you has enough time to notice this and also slow down. I'm smart enough to look more than a single car ahead of me but based on the number of rear end collisions I see apparently I'm not the norm.

10. Red light runners.

11. Bicycles. Share the road does not mean you own the road. It does not mean I should have to swerve into oncoming traffic so that you can ride four abreast and chat about the stock market. Are you a pedestrian? Are you a vehicle? You can't be both so stop trying to play it that way. :flush:

12. Brake riders. You're the morons that tap your brake pedal once every second or two on your entire 30 mile drive. If you're not driving down a mountain there is no need for this... here's an amazing driving secret.... letting off the GAS pedal also slows the car down to adjust for changing traffic speeds. :tsk:

13. Swivel headed ding dongs. :bigpimp: You know these guys. They adopt a driving posture where they tilt their entire body over the center console... you can actually see their tilted head between the driver's and passengers seats. They have one arm perched lazily on the steering wheel while they scope around with their giant caps and sunglasses looking for "chicks" and other cool people who are terrible drivers but have an overriding need to look cool. :bigpimp:

14. Jammers. These are the kids that are literally jumping around :throw: and head banging in the car to their favorite crappy pop song. Bonus points for when the driver is also doing this and barely not crashing their car. You could also just put "stupid kids" into this category.

15. People who can't think more than five seconds into the future. Are you a checkers player instead of a chess player? Then you probably fit into this category. You repeatedly prove while driving that you can't think about the next thing you need to do and instead concentrate on simply keeping your car pointed between the pretty white lines. :violent:

16. Junk haulers. Whether it's rocks bouncing out of the loose bed of a truck, a landscapers lunch box flying off their flat bed and bouncing down the highway, tires popping out of a pickup bed.... there always seems to be some idiot that can't be bothered with tying their stuff down and securing it to avoid possibly killing someone else on the road. I've actually dodged a ladder that came off of a pickup truck that was carrying about five of them... pretty scary stuff.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Lol, love how you worded some of these. One of my main pet peeves are people who lookie loo's (sp?) Those that slow down to see that person getting a ticket on the other side of the freeway or to see that car on the side of the road that is not in the way at all.

Frustrates me to see that we have no reason to slow down other than so everyone can watch something that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 5, 2010)

Having a great day, aren't you? 

One comment about point 6. Maybe I misunderstood, but roads are not infinite resource. If you leave a car length between cars at the light, every choice is eliminated after 5 cars. Meaning, no matter if you are turning left or right at that light, you will wait. If we all leave 2 feet of space (plenty), you can pack 8-10 cars before everybody has to wait because there is no access to the left or right turn lanes. Add to the fact that those green lights usually come first, I appreciate when there is room to access them that prevent me from waiting another 2 minute red cycle. Again, cars are stationary - whether there is 2 inches or 2 car lengths gap between cars changes nothing. IMO, of course.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

voip-ninja said:


> I've been thinking of making this list for a while. We all have pet peeves about other drivers. I have many. While I'm occasionally accused of being 'angry' it's more accurate to say I just have high standards and increasingly low expectations for other drivers. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Here are the ones that (immediately) come to mind; More room reserved as I think of other ones.
> 
> 16. Junk haulers. Whether it's rocks bouncing out of the loose bed of a truck, a landscapers lunch box flying off their flat bed and bouncing down the highway, tires popping out of a pickup bed.... there always seems to be some idiot that can't be bothered with tying their stuff down and securing it to avoid possibly killing someone else on the road. I've actually dodged a ladder that came off of a pickup truck that was carrying about five of them... pretty scary stuff.


...and many have signs that say, "Not responsible for objects coming from road". A blatant expression of how most businesses operate these days, particularly the larger ones. We take absolutely no responsibility for anything. If you get a rock in your windshield, you shouldn't have been on the road.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

> 2. Slow mergers. To merge in traffic you need to get up to roughly the speed of other traffic. How hard is this to understand? Trying to merge into 70mph traffic at 35mph is not only stupid, it is dangerous to you and others you put into that situation. It could be worse, in Hawaii they come to a complete stop at the on-ramp and wait for traffic to free up before getting on the highway. Freaking scary. :thumbdwn:


Or when they exhibit the, "I'm not going to let him get in front of me" mentality, and block an effective merge. THAT causes braking and sets off a chain reaction in heavy traffic for the next half hour, compounding traffic issues on feeder roads.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, I have one...


-two cars driving the same speed, side by side, on a two lane highway.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

-When driving on snowy highways, cars getting into "packs" with infinite room ahead and behind. All it takes is for ONE to spin out.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

-The 320 guys trying to "prove" they're in a "real" BMW! :bigpimp:


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

cracked1 said:


> Oh, I have one...
> 
> -two cars driving the same speed, side by side, on a two lane highway.


around here, we call them Blue Angles (Navy's flight demonstration squadron).


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Mark K said:


> Having a great day, aren't you?
> 
> One comment about point 6. Maybe I misunderstood, but roads are not infinite resource. If you leave a car length between cars at the light, every choice is eliminated after 5 cars. Meaning, no matter if you are turning left or right at that light, you will wait. If we all leave 2 feet of space (plenty), you can pack 8-10 cars before everybody has to wait because there is no access to the left or right turn lanes. Add to the fact that those green lights usually come first, I appreciate when there is room to access them that prevent me from waiting another 2 minute red cycle. Again, cars are stationary - whether there is 2 inches or 2 car lengths gap between cars changes nothing. IMO, of course.


A good rule of thumb is that you should leave enough room to see the bottoms of the tires on the car in front of you. This small mount of extra space (more than two feet) will prevent damage if the car in front has a manual transmission (rare these days) and rolls back a little before moving forward. It also can cut damage costs in half if you get rear ended. (I was practicing that good habit when I got rear ended a few years ago, and I didn't get pushed into the car in front of me. So, there was only $1000 damage to my car (rear bumper) instead of $3000 damage (two bumpers for me, one for the car in front of me).


----------



## eflatminor (Feb 13, 2016)

Just one: Drivers that do not understand the meaning of the term "passing lane"


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

How about the 'brake and turn, no signal' guys?


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

People who 'park' in the left lane going exactly the speed limit, but speed up as soon as you try to pass.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Motorcyclists who split cars at a light.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

cracked1 said:


> Oh, I have one...
> 
> -two cars driving the same speed, side by side, on a two lane highway.


This would be Hwy 15 going to Vegas!


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

Mark K said:


> Having a great day, aren't you?
> 
> One comment about point 6. Maybe I misunderstood, but roads are not infinite resource. If you leave a car length between cars at the light, every choice is eliminated after 5 cars. Meaning, no matter if you are turning left or right at that light, you will wait. If we all leave 2 feet of space (plenty), you can pack 8-10 cars before everybody has to wait because there is no access to the left or right turn lanes. Add to the fact that those green lights usually come first, I appreciate when there is room to access them that prevent me from waiting another 2 minute red cycle. Again, cars are stationary - whether there is 2 inches or 2 car lengths gap between cars changes nothing. IMO, of course.


Not a car length. More like 4-5 feet.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

The jackasses who illegally utilize the breakdown land, and the even BIGGER jackasses that try to stop them by driving halfway in the breakdown lane...


----------



## voip-ninja (Mar 22, 2012)

cracked1 said:


> The jackasses who illegally utilize the breakdown land, and the even BIGGER jackasses that try to stop them by driving halfway in the breakdown lane...


What I like is when the highway is packed and the left lane isn't moving any faster than any other lane. Some moron zooms up behind you and starts swerving over into the break-down lane. I'm not sure if it's intimidation to try to get you to move over so they can "gain" one car length or if they are trying to look at what the hold-up is... but regardless, going over there isn't going to change the fact that there's heavy traffic.


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

voip-ninja said:


> 13. Swivel headed ding dongs. :bigpimp: You know these guys. They adopt a driving posture where they tilt their entire body over the center console... you can actually see their tilted head between the driver's and passengers seats. They have one arm perched lazily on the steering wheel while they scope around with their giant caps and sunglasses looking for "chicks" and other cool people who are terrible drivers but have an overriding need to look cool. :bigpimp:


The front driver seat back is tilted so far back, you can't see the headrest, and likely occupies the space where the rear passenger's stomach would be...

Usually when I see those guys, I also have to wonder how they can live with the turning radius of the 30 inch rims on an '85 Caprice classic...:bigpimp:


----------



## cracked1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, another one:

The moralistic schoolmarm...

Doing precisely the speed limit (or even a bit below) in their silver 2012 Chevy Malibu holding up a line of cars behind them.


----------

